# Xion II Case



## kyle v (Jul 23, 2005)

I made this thread to discuss the Xion II case in general and as a help thread for people who need it. I will try to re post often.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i dont get it can u be a little more descriptive what this post is about. i kno its discussing the xion what ever case but whats the poll for ?!?

thx

EDIT: i looked at the case looks nice but it kinda reminds me of an xbox in green and black


----------



## kyle v (Jul 23, 2005)

*I screwed up*

i SCREWED UP THE POLL OK !!!!!!!!!!!! :dead: :dead: :dead:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

How's that look?


----------

